# Buying First Road Bike



## chudak (Jul 28, 2012)

"Man got himself a Felt"

Indeed!

First Road Bike


----------



## headloss (Mar 3, 2013)

I hope we get an indepth report of clipping-out 0mph crashes next issue!


----------



## RoadEye (Aug 21, 2009)

chudak said:


> "Man got himself a Felt"


congrats on the bike. nice write up on the search too. now only if this weather would cooperate.


----------



## chudak (Jul 28, 2012)

RoadEye said:


> congrats on the bike. nice write up on the search too. now only if this weather would cooperate.


I should clarify...I didn't write the article, although I do own a Felt. I just thought it was funny and would be appreciated in the Felt forum


----------



## FeltF75rider (Feb 10, 2012)

Great story I can relate to feeling of riding a Felt bike. I just ordered an F4 (my first full carbon bike) and can only imagine what the ride will be like after lusting for carbon for a long time. I am thinking a nice write up of my impressions would be cool as no real reviews are out there.


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

cant say I didn't feel the same way after my first ride on a felt. and ive never looked back...

welcome to the club...


----------

